# R.I.P Goodwrench 88 Danwalsh



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Fellas with a heavy heart i report this to you all ... we lost another of our own sunday. Dan Walsh known as Goodwrench 88 has passed . The details i will leave private but i thought his HT family would like to know of his passing. Dan will be missed by many of us in this little community. Know that he is finally at peace which was something Dan tried to find for a very long time ! Godspeed on your final lap home Dan. 

Bear  

*


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

R.I.P. Dan !


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was just reading stuff he posted yesterday in SnS. Jeez, I'm sorry. Dan, you'll be missed.

--rick


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow we where just talking about doing a trade deal yesturday. He also just got a car from me the other day. R.I.P Dan.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow,... Dan...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. R.I.P. Dan.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Tough one to swallow. RIP Dan


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh man, always sad to hear this type news...Dan will be missed, my prayers to the family...RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

He will be missed!! He was one of a kind!! R.I.P. Dan


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> *Fellas with a heavy heart i report this to you all ... we lost another of our own sunday. Dan Walsh known as Goodwrench 88 has passed . The details i will leave private but i thought his HT family would like to know of his passing. Dan will be missed by many of us in this little community. Know that he is finally at peace which was something Dan tried to find for a very long time ! Godspeed on your final lap home Dan.
> 
> Bear
> 
> *


OMG!!!! 

a TRUELLY great loss 2 all of us 
prayers & sympathy's 2 his family....

he will be/is greatly missed 

Bubba 123 

2 his family; if there's anything i can do 2 help, please email me ...
[email protected]


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

He was a great guy to deal with. He will truly be missed.

-Paul


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Rip*

Sry to hear r.i.p dan. He was a good friend who helped me out alot. I ty for all the times u helped me and all the trades and deasls we made u will be missed .


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

so sorry to hear this. 
Our prayers go out for Dan & his family.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Prayers for comfort and the utmost sympathies to Dan's family, and may Dan rest in peace.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW,

My our prayers and sympathy be with Dan's family in there hard times. Dan will truly be missed by all in the slot community.

Rob


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow - just never ready to hear news like this. 

My condolences to his friends & family. Like many here, I had many good dealings with Dan & will miss him.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

*WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?! 

I JUST TALKED TO THIS GUY... like .. I swear like 3 or 4 days ago. He & I were doing some trading. What in the world happened? *

When I talked to him he was moving his daughter or someone. Oh man this is seriously just horrible. Man anyone talks to his family or is in touch with them, PLEASE give them our condolences. Dan was genuinely a cool cool guy. Guy put slot cars together one handed because one of his hands was useless, guy was just such a cool dude. I was going to call him over the weekend as we were trying to do some more trading in fact. Un-stinkingbelievable!

sigh - Dan will be missed! My thoughts and prayers for his family.

Xence


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*This is such sad news.........I knew he had been battling bad health for a long time but wow........................my thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and family.

Godspeed Dan*


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our sincerest condolences and thoughts and prayers for Dan's family. RIP Dan.

Gary


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Dan was good trader here and seller on eBay. Great guy to deal with. This is sad.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to his family May god rest his soul. 
COM


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Dan - Miss YOU!!*

All of us are thinking of you, and your family and wish we can give you all a big HUG and tell you things will get better in time. We are all for you so if ever need to talk or just cry at please feel free to get any one us a call or email.

I am very glad to have met you both.

Thanks and Love,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW! I was so sad to hear this news, I just talked to him a few days ago. We had a few rough moments at first, but he was a really good guy. He helped me out with some things a couple of times. Sadly, he will be missed in the slot community and here on HT. Virginia, my thoughts and prayers are with you and the family. May God bless you all. R.I.P. Dan... pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sincere condolences to Dan's family, friends and colleagues.
another spot that cannot be filled by anyone else has opened.
RIP Dan.


----------



## swivel (Nov 27, 2010)

*Great Guy*

He will be missed, Big part of my forum here in New Zealand.

His help down here can't be put into words.

Will be dearly missed

Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jesus, what sad news


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Always sad to hear of a loss like this. Dan made a large contribution to the Hobby and will be missed. 
Thoughts and prayers to his Wife and family..

CJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very sad news indeed. 

My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Brightest blessings for Dan and family.
Dan had a generous way of life about him.
We will miss his ideas and humor.
Bless him real good!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is sad news. you and your family will be in our prayers


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW.. 

He will be greatly missed!! I bought lots lots of parts from him. Sigh.. 

R.I.P. Dan.. 

Wes


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Godspeed Dan. You are missed by those who enjoyed this hobby with you.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this.Prayers are with his family
SJJ


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rest in peace dan..you always came through for me.A sad day on hobbytalk.just got 6 cars from him like four weeks ago!


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Dan...*

First talked to Dan on the phone probably 4 years ago or so, maybe before even being on HT- I don't know. Always great to talk with and was wheelin and dealin ALL the time. Not much to say that hasn't already been said, but hopefully there is a nice track and some cars to tinker with where he is now..

God bless, you will be missed..

-marc and marcus


----------



## nighttrain (Oct 14, 2011)

*dan*

very sorry to hear about him. condolences to his family.he was great to deal with.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OH NO ! I'm in shock....I don't have comforting words to say, as i DON'T DO DEATH very well  I have lost too many friends in my lifetime, and every time I lose another, I just......well, I don't have the words.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

WoW. I'm flabbergasted. Dan was rough around the edges, but was good to my son and always fair to deal with.  I'm feeling a little ill after hearing this news. I will miss chatting with him.

He had been holding some pink cars for my daughter, but I guess I waited too long. He was always good like that tho, he would hold something for you. Sometimes he would forget and then contact you through PM asking why he had a box with your name on it. 

He Always had cool stuff. He even bought the custom that is still my favorite, an AW Buick Grand National. 

If anybody comes across a place where we can officially post our condolences, please share it either here or by PM, Thank you...

In the meantime and in between time, Thank you Dan for your sacrifices you made in service to your country. Thank you for supporting your fellow Veterans. Thank you for being involved in slot cars and saving so many collections from the garbage heap. Thank you for sharing with us, your stories, your slot finds and your presence, be it in person, on the phone or over the internet. I know my life is better for knowing you, so thank you for your friendship as well. 

GOD BLESS AND GOOD SPEED !


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know what to say, .......................... 

My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Run a fast lap for us Dan.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't know Dan very well but, by all these post here anyone can see that many Hobby talkers knew him & thought highly of him.

May God Bless his family and his soul. R.I.P. Dan

Sincerely, Bob


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i bought cars from him a few times..when he found out i had a 6 yr old who liked to race he always threw extra stuff in the pkg for the kid..he will be missed..nothing but quality guys here on h/t..GOD SPEED TO HIM...aka tull198...


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace dan you will be fore ever missed here,Y ou were always a great guy to deal with,my Prayers and Thoughts go out to you and your family,As the old saying goes (ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG....


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Dan and Larry Lype welcomed me into the slot chat room even though I am diecast. We had many good conversations. He was always willing to help anyone and I will miss him.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

take your rest dan. you will be missed by us all here on HT. this news just proves that you can be here today and not tomorrow.dan was a good guy to have in the chat room.we,ll save a seat for ya D .


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

While I only knew Dan from HT & I had purchased some things from him on the bay, he was a great guy to talk with. God bless him & his Family, very sorry to hear of his passing, he will be missed by many.

Boosted


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Dan Will be miss by all, Rip fcb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I only met him once but dealt with him many times a real good guy!He will be missed by all.


----------



## SFcobra65 (Aug 15, 2005)

Rest in Peace brother....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan Walsh was a very inspired man who enjoyed his family and friends and had plans to move to Mexico to enjoy his retirement with his wife. Dan was active on Ebay selling slot cars and had over 8,000 positive feedbacks. In the 80's and 90's Dan remodeled houses and worked on several houses in his neighborhood. Walsh was also an excellent basketball player and all around athlete. He was a devoted father and husband and participated in the Kansas City community in several ways including being a soccer coach for a local sports team. Dan lived life to the fullest every day that he was alive and he will be missed by all.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Dan Walsh was a very inspired man who enjoyed his family and friends and had plans to move to Mexico to enjoy his retirement with his wife. Dan was active on Ebay selling slot cars and had over 8,000 positive feedbacks. In the 80's and 90's Dan remodeled houses and worked on several houses in his neighborhood. Walsh was also an excellent basketball player and all around athlete. He was a devoted father and husband and participated in the Kansas City community in several ways including being a soccer coach for a local sports team. Dan lived life to the fullest every day that he was alive and he will be missed by all.


Amen... That w/ a Beautifull Ullegy Al...:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :-(......


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Condolences.


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

rest in peace DANO. i enjoyed all of the great conversation. you will be missed.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry to here this. R.I.P


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow.. I am truly floored, my condolences to his family. .. .


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Although I have not been here long nor did I really know him he did recently post a phrase that I will not soon forget......




> I must be the ugliest girl at the dance.


Godspeed Sir.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I wish to extend condolences and prayers to Dan's family. I met Dan at the Midwest Show and did business with him on Hobby Talk. I'm very sadden by his passing. 

God's speed on your way to the Lord's house Dan.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The Kansas City star Has a guest book folks can sign for Dan you have to type in his name in the obit section . I signed... please lets show his family what a great freind we lost.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Kansas City Star Obits link

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/ka...nn-walsh&pid=158750071&fhid=11338#fbLoggedOut


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Always sad to hear of a fellow HTer passing. even more so for you guys that had called him friend. Life is full of precious moments to live to the fulliest everyday. RIP Dan you are missed.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Kansas City Star Obits link
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/ka...nn-walsh&pid=158750071&fhid=11338#fbLoggedOut


*Thanks for adding the obit and giving folks a chance to sign the guest book should they desire to do so or send a card as the info is available through the link . 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Only talked to him a couple times, but was really open and honest about what he had and wanted.

There are no de-slots in heaven and every car is in perfect condition.
R.I.P. Dan


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dan and I made a pact that if one of us passed away before the other we would like a song relevant to our lives played in our honor. Since his funeral is today I am honoring my part of the deal here with his friends and acquaintances. I need to point out that the lyrics to this song don't relate to a person they relate to something else. If you were close to Dan and would like clarification contact me and I would be glad to explain! 

You will be missed my friend. 

This is the song Dan requested!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you Kiwi, I can relate.
tomorrow it'll be OK


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

to Dan Walsh
Goodwrench88	
Member id dge34us (wow 8095)
Friend

I got back in the hobby in '96 and again around 2007. Ebay was the place and I bought a few things from Dan. Wow what service , what advice, simple honest, He really was a wealth of information, a few messages a few emails (why do type in caps, oh sh*& FOOT'n'Mouth disease for me)

Then some great phone calls "Hi Chucky" from his great voice (sorry I need a second)

I will not forget.


----------



## FrankTheRacer (May 11, 2011)

*May You Rest In Peace Dan*

I met Dan 10 years ago through Nick at Super Tires, although we never met in person our conversations were many as were our business dealings. I viewed Dan as a good friend & am thankfull to have known him. The Slot Car community and well as his family & the rest of the world lost a Great man that was a true American. May he now rest in peace for he will be missed.


----------



## FrankTheRacer (May 11, 2011)

FrankTheRacer said:


> I met Dan 10 years ago through Nick at Super Tires, although we never met in person our conversations were many as were our business dealings. I viewed Dan as a good friend & am thankfull to have known him. The Slot Car community and well as his family & the rest of the world lost a Great man that was a true American. May he now rest in peace for he will be missed.


*They say a mans true wealth is determined by the number of friends he has. Dan left us as a Very Wealthy man*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got back vacation had a box from Dan,kinda choked me up a little.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Got back vacation had a box from Dan,kinda choked me up a little.


I think it caught most of us off guard, he was in the Swap N Sell with us the last Saturday Night, we were all smoking and joking about Honda's 40% off coupon.. then out of nowhere he was gone .. I used to follow his ebay stuff he always had some pretty good deals, I guess I never paid much attention but he used to put excerpts on the bottom of many of his ebay offers .. I never really read anything into them until his passing. Very Nice Man .. He will be dearly missed by many people. One of his last excerpts on one of his last ebay postings read "A Nintey Year Old Man having sex is like shooting pool with a rope" ... 

The one that got to me after his passing ... "Eat Healthy, Exercise regularly, Die anyway" ....  .. That one still chokes me up...


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im still in shock over Dan passing. We were talking that day. I didnt know him that well but he was a great person to deal with. Wish I could of done alot more deals with him. Now he is racing in heaven turning them laps like no other. Talk with you again when the time comes. 

Rest and race in peace.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I thought I'd post this. It was the last Slot I ever received from Dan. Quite Apropo don't you think?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I thought I'd post this. It was the last Slot I ever received from Dan. Quite Apropo don't you think?


Very appropriate Dan, thanks for posting :dude:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I thought I'd post this. It was the last Slot I ever received from Dan. Quite Apropo don't you think?


A-Men.... R.I.P. Dan 

LOVELY Van GWN..... just brings tears 2 my eyes :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

